# Auto Shotgun Question



## New Comer (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm a new hunter who just went Dove hunting and am hooked. I want to do it all! With quail and Duck season coming and another season of dove behind it i'm looking to buy a new gun. I think I should get a "all-type of Hunt" kind of gun.

I've heard good things about the xtrema2 from baretta and good things about benellis. I'm looking for a good gun I can use in any season and maybe save some cash. Any ideas?


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

The Benelli's are extremely good guns but they are also expensive. I think if you get one though, you will have spent your money well. I have an M2 and love it.
If you are looking at a pump gun, the Remington 870 is pretty much unstoppable also.

Just go to a gunshop and see which guns fit you the best and make your decision based on that too.

Good Luck!!!!
Pheasantfanatic


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Cant go wrong with either, although if you want to save cash go for a Beretta. If you really want to save cash, get a pump.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

What about an Remington 11-87 mine shoots great for ducks but I have never used it for upland


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

The fellow that I hunt grouse with carries an 11-87. He uses it for everything.
At something over 8lbs., it's a bit heavier than I'd want to carry.
Pete


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

ya mine is 8+lb

but why not lift weights while your hunting


----------



## Hardsell (Jan 29, 2007)

Try a Benelli Montefeltro. It's more cost effective than an SBE and very light to carry. Probably pretty hard to beat for a pheasant gun. You really aren't shooting big loads for pheasants, so you won't even notice recoil.


----------

